# Taste XF86Sleep deaktivieren oder so ähnlich

## strangerthandreams

Hallihallo.

Ich habe heute meinen HTPC in Betrieb genommen und das natürlich mit einer Fernbedienung. Diese wird eigentlich richtig super als Tastatur erkannt und schickt ihre Signale per Infrarot zu einem USB-Empfänger.

Soweit so gut. Ein Problem besteht jedoch: Die Taste An/Aus liefert mit xev den keysym "XF86Sleep" und das genau 2mal. Danach kann man mit der Fernbedienung keine Eingaben mehr machen. Mit 

showkey -s kommt

```
 0xe0 0x5f 0xe0 0xdf 
```

Woran liegt das, dass der Computer keine Signale mehr entgegen nimmt nachdem ich diese Taste gedrückt habe? Kann man das ändern? Von mir aus biegt man den scancode um oder so. Ein schnödes Umbiegen mit xmodmap bog zwar den keysym um, aber der Computer nahm danach trotzdem keine Taste mehr an.

Ach ja: Suspend to RAM/Disc habe ich nicht im Kernel!

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hmm keiner eine Idee? Ich habe keine dazu, sonst würde ich hier nicht fragen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Was hast Du denn für Programme laufen, die die Eingabe verarbeiten?

Kannst Du das mal ohne irgendein Programm testen?

Tobi

----------

## wuesti

Diese Tasten werden von ACPI zuerst interpretiert. Auf meinem PC konnte selbst das Powermanagement von Gnome keine Änderungen erreichen. 

Evtl. Solltest du mal an diesen beiden Punkten schauen, weil USB z.B. in den Energiesparmodus geschickt werden könnte.

----------

